# GridBagLayout - Probleme mit Constraints



## Student (5. Nov 2004)

Hallo,
sorry, dass jetzt so ne Menge Code kommt, aber ich wüsste sonst nicht, wie ich mein Problem erklären sollte.
Es geht hierbei um das GridBagLayout und im Speziellen um die Constraints.
Ich verstehe einfach die Funtkionsweise nicht. Eventuell stehe ich ziemlich auf dem Schlauch, aber wenn dem so ist ... dann ist das schon seit 7:30Uhr der Fall. :roll:

Also ich habe folgendes Konstrukt von einem Kollegen übernommen ( welcher jetzt *leider* schon ins Wochenende abgewandert ist, spnst würde ich Euch gar nicht fragen ):

```
JPanel pnlBenutzer = new JPanel();
      pnlBenutzer.setLayout(new GridBagLayout());
      pnlBenutzer.setBorder(new TitledBorder(I18n.getText("Benutzer")));

      pnlBenutzer.add( lblBenutzerKz, new GridBagConstraints(
            1,
            1,
            1,
            1,
            0.0,
            0.0,
            GridBagConstraints.EAST,
            GridBagConstraints.NONE,
            new Insets(0, 0, 0, 5),
            0,
            0));

      pnlBenutzer.add( m_txtBenutzerKz, new GridBagConstraints(
            2,
            1,
            1,
            1,
            1.0,
            1.0,
            GridBagConstraints.EAST,
            GridBagConstraints.HORIZONTAL,
            new Insets(0, 0, 0, 5),
            0,
            0));

      pnlBenutzer.add( lblPasswort, new GridBagConstraints(
            1,
            2,
            1,
            1,
            0.0,
            0.0,
            GridBagConstraints.EAST,
            GridBagConstraints.NONE,
            new Insets(0, 0, 0, 5),
            0,
            0));

      pnlBenutzer.add( txtPasswort, new GridBagConstraints(
            2,
            2,
            1,
            1,
            1.0,
            1.0,
            GridBagConstraints.EAST,
            GridBagConstraints.HORIZONTAL,
            new Insets(0, 0, 0, 5),
            0,
            0));

      JPanel pnlCommand = new JPanel();

      pnlCommand.setLayout(new GridBagLayout());


      pnlCommand.add( cmdAnmelden, new GridBagConstraints(
            0,
            0,
            1,
            1,
            1.0,
            0.0,
            GridBagConstraints.NORTHWEST,
            GridBagConstraints.BOTH,
            new Insets(5, 0, 0, 0),
            0,
            0));

      pnlCommand.add( cmdAbbrechen, new GridBagConstraints(
            0,
            1,
            1,
            1,
            0.0,
            0.0,
            GridBagConstraints.NORTHWEST,
            GridBagConstraints.BOTH,
            new Insets(20, 0, 0, 0),
            0,
            0));

      JPanel pnlRoot = new JPanel();
      pnlRoot.setLayout(new GridBagLayout());

      pnlRoot.add( m_lblPic, new GridBagConstraints(
            0,
            0,
            1,
            1,
            0.1,
            1.0,
            GridBagConstraints.CENTER,
            GridBagConstraints.BOTH,
            new Insets(15, 5, 5, 5),
            0,
            0));

      pnlRoot.add( pnlBenutzer, new GridBagConstraints(
            1,
            0,
            1,
            1,
            0.8,
            0.1,
            GridBagConstraints.CENTER,
            GridBagConstraints.BOTH,
            new Insets(5, 0, 5, 0),
            0,
            0));

      pnlRoot.add( pnlCommand, new GridBagConstraints(
            2,
            0,
            1,
            1,
            0.1,
            0.0,
            GridBagConstraints.NORTH,
            GridBagConstraints.HORIZONTAL,
            new Insets(10, 5, 0, 5),
            0,
            0));
```

Die einzelnen Controls sind definiert. 
Ich möchte jetzt unter dem Linken Bild ( m_lblPic ) noch ein zweites Bild darstellen.
Frage ist einfach: wie mache ich das?

Ich schaffe es einfach nicht die Constraints so zu konfigurieren, dass das Bild dort angezeigt wird.

Ich habe leider derzeit nicht die Möglichkeit irgendetwas hochzuladen. Ich schicke aber gerne einen Screenshot per eMail. Eventuell kann den ja irgendjemand hochladen?

Bei Unklarheiten etc. einfach fragen. 
Ich danke Euch für Euer Bemühen ... ich will nur noch fertig werden mit dem Scheiß ;-)


Grüße Ben.


----------



## L-ectron-X (5. Nov 2004)

Möglicherweise musst Du noch die Gewichtung der Komponentenausrichtung einstellen.
Dazu gibts die Felder weightx und weighty des GridBagConstraints-Objektes.
Wenn Du's trotzdem nicht hinbekommst, schicke mir mal eine PN, dann tauschen wir die Mail-Adressen aus und ich guck mir mal den Screenshot an.


----------



## Student (5. Nov 2004)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Möglicherweise musst Du noch die Gewichtung der Komponentenausrichtung einstellen.
> Dazu gibts die Felder weightx und weighty des GridBagConstraints-Objektes.


hmm .. also. ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht genau wie ich das machen soll. 

wenn du mir ne kurze "einführung" gibst, dann teste ich das alles mal. 
will selbstredend erst mal keinen code, sondern es lernen .. klaro ;-)


edit:

```
pnlRoot.add( m_lblPic, new GridBagConstraints( 
            0, 
            0, 
            1, 
            1, 
            0.1, 
            1.0, 
            GridBagConstraints.CENTER, 
            GridBagConstraints.BOTH, 
            new Insets(15, 5, 5, 5), 
            0, 
            0));
```
also ich weiß nicht wie die beiden werte 0.1 & 1.0 auf die darstellung wirken.
ich denke, dass es eventuell da haken kann.


----------



## Student (5. Nov 2004)

also. ich habe das jetzt anders gemacht.
ich habe einfach noch ein panel erstellt, welches ich dann anstatt der einzelnen bilder einfüge.


```
JPanel pnlPics = new JPanel();
      pnlPics.setLayout( new GridBagLayout() );

      pnlPics.add( m_lblPic, new GridBagConstraints(
            0,
            0,
            1,
            1,
            0.1,
            1.0,
            GridBagConstraints.CENTER,
            GridBagConstraints.BOTH,
            new Insets(15, 5, 5, 5),
            0,
            0));

      pnlPics.add( m_warning, new GridBagConstraints(
            0,
            1,
            1,
            1,
            0.1,
            1.0,
            GridBagConstraints.CENTER,
            GridBagConstraints.BOTH,
            new Insets(15, 5, 5, 5),
            0,
            0));

      JPanel pnlRoot = new JPanel();
      pnlRoot.setLayout(new GridBagLayout());

      pnlRoot.add( pnlPics, new GridBagConstraints(
            0,
            0,
            1,
            1,
            0.1,
            1.0,
            GridBagConstraints.CENTER,
            GridBagConstraints.BOTH,
            new Insets(0, 0, 0, 0),
            0,
            0));
```

eventuell habe ich gleich noch eine frage dazu.
mich würde aber generell schon mal eine art tutorial oder so zu diesem constraints-kram interessieren. wenn da jemand einen interessanten link hat ( englisch ist auch okay ), dann her damit. danke ;-)


----------



## L-ectron-X (5. Nov 2004)

Für die Ausrichtung von Komponenten mit dem GridBagLayout auf der GUI braucht jede Component dafür sein eigenes GridBagConstraints-Objekt. Das Objekt implementiert verschiedene Datenfelder, die das Layout beeinflussen.
z.B.
gridheight und gridwidth - beeinflusst die Größe der Component, in dem angegeben wird, wieviele Zeilen oder Spalten des Grids die Component belegen soll.

anchor - Anpassung der Ausrichtung ähnlich der Angabe von Himmelsrichtungen

insets - Platz zwischen Component und Anzeigebereich

weightx und weighty - Im Zusammenhang mit anchor kann hier die "Gewichtung" angepasst werden, wie stark eine Component sich an einer "Himmelrichtung" ausrichten soll.

ipadx und ipady - horizontale und vertikale Anpassung der Größe der Component innerhalb einer "Zelle"

gridx und gridy - Angabe der Zeile/Spalte, in der die Component innerhalb des Layouts eingesetzt werden soll.

fill - hiermit kann die Component den zur Verfügung stehenden Platz innerhalb einer "Zelle" voll ausnutzen

Alternativ zum GridBagLayout kann auch das TableLayout (nicht im JSE-API enthalten) genutzt werden, welches leichter zu handhaben sein soll.


----------



## Student (5. Nov 2004)

okay. danke.
ich muss mich da nochmal mit befassen. habe das jetzt ganz gut hinbekommen .. leider nur durch copy & paste. muss mich mir nochmals anschauen, damit ich da nicht irgendwelchen mist zusammengekleistert habe.

aber .. danke ;-)
wenn noch jemand einen guten hyperlink hat ... ich freu mich darüber.

grüße ben.


----------



## Guest (6. Nov 2004)

Mach Dir am besten immer eine Skizze von dem Layout, das Du erreichen
möchtest. Dann ziehst Du horizontale und vertikale Linien über das ganze.
Die Hilfslinien helfen dann dabei, festzustellen, wohin welche Komponente
kommt und wieviele Spalten/Zeilen sie belegt. Mit GridbagLayout kann man
so gut wie jedes Layoutproblem erschlagen.
Rest wie insets, fill etc. ist Kosmetik.

Eine gute Alternative ist das hier: www.javalayout.com. 
Einfacher geht's nicht mehr.


----------



## bygones (6. Nov 2004)

ich würde dir auch nicht raten die constraints einzeln bei jedem add zu schreiben, das finde ich zu unübersichtlich...
ich machs immer so:

```
GridBagConstraints gbc = new GridBagConstraints();
// globale constraints
gbc.weightx = 1.0;
gbc.anchor = GridBagConstraints.NORTHWEST;

// irgendeine Component erstellen
// nun nur die constraintsändern die für die component relevant sind
gbc.gridwidth = 2;
add(component, gbc);

// neue component
// constraints für die component setzen
gbc.gridwidth = 1;
gbc.gridy = 1;
add(component, gbc)

....
```
so finde ich es wesentlich übersichtlicher weil du sofort siehst welche Component welche Constraints braucht und welche nicht[/code]


----------



## Student (8. Nov 2004)

hey.
danke .. also das mit den constraints ist firmenintern so geregelt. 
ich hatte auch vorgeschlagen, dass eventuell etwas zentraler zu regeln ... 

find ich persönlich wirklich übersichtlicher.

danke nochmals ...


edit:
noch ne frage ... wie sollte ich denn dann am besten die globalen constraints definieren?


----------

